# The Radar Portable Launch Monitor



## SeveT (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi all I'm new to the Forum so this is my first post.

Not sure if anyone has seen in the month Golf Monthly there is a great new product called "The Radar" in the equipment section page 136, it basically tells you how far you hit each club. 

Being a keen golfer I had to get one of these, I got it through the post yesterday and took it to my local driving range in the evening. Got to say this gadget is wicked I could not believe how accurate the distance feedback was, plus it made practise more fun.

Has anyone else tried this out? What you think?

For more infor check out the article on this months Golf Monthly or check out their website  www.i-ongolf.com 

Let me know you thoughts.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 3, 2009)

I believe that it just does distance. Nothing else. When they do launch angle, swing path, face angle, swing speed, etc, Then I think it'll be a killer of a product. Until then. Nice gimmick.

Reason being is that we don't use range balls on the course or play off mats. So it's not really, well, real!

It would be of more use from a distance point of view if you could hit your normal balls.


----------



## SeveT (Jun 3, 2009)

Points are valid, but the thing I like about this is that its so portable nothing stopping me taking it on the course, and htting a shots with it. 

With regards to the range balls I see what you mean, but I think you can get a good idea on how far you hiting the ball with it. You can maybe add 5-10 yards as an average.

It gets the thumps up from me


----------



## mono217 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sound and look cool.


----------



## theeaglehunter (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all I'm new to the Forum so this is my first post.

Not sure if anyone has seen in the month Golf Monthly there is a great new product called "The Radar" in the equipment section page 136, it basically tells you how far you hit each club. 

Being a keen golfer I had to get one of these, I got it through the post yesterday and took it to my local driving range in the evening. Got to say this gadget is wicked I could not believe how accurate the distance feedback was, plus it made practise more fun.

Has anyone else tried this out? What you think?

For more infor check out the article on this months Golf Monthly or check out their website  www.i-ongolf.com 

Let me know you thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

You say about being in disbelief at the distance accuracy, but how do you know that? What is your point of comparison out of interest? The cynic in me believes that these machines (I haven't read into it much as its late, I will read more tomorrow ) will not allow for the smash factor of a shot so will be pretty inaccurate in say just using a factor of 1.5 and the speed rather than this score being variable like on a launch monitor. At Â£199 I will be giving this a miss until it gives me all the info that HH mentioned- with a little extra effort I can learn all this stuff with my skycaddie


----------



## SeveT (Jun 4, 2009)

Well I have played golf for a number of years now, my point of reference is that I pretty much know that I can hit a 7 Iron for example 150 Yards to 160 Yards, but I have never know that exact distance becuase I have never had product to tell me.

If I know my average distance with a seven is now 155 yards through this monitor, it will only improve my club selection on shots.

Its also a great way of testig out new clubs, is the driver realy going to give me an extra 10-30 yards?


----------



## Twire (Jun 4, 2009)

I notice it only "projects" the distance. Does it take into account hard balls, soft balls, range balls, Donnay's   You can get a SkyCaddie SG2.5 for Â£135 which will actually measure the distance, and give you course GPS, so I think they might have problems shifting those.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 9, 2009)

Spam anyone?


----------



## monkeyallen (Jun 9, 2009)

Spam anyone?
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly. got a nice link back to the site there too.


----------



## Adrena1in (Jul 2, 2009)

When they do launch angle, swing path, face angle, swing speed, etc, Then I think it'll be a killer of a product. Until then. Nice gimmick.
		
Click to expand...

You can get those too, but they cost many hundreds or thousands of pounds!

I recently got a secondhand Cobra Zelocity launch radar thing, much like the one reviewed, but haven't managed to get it to work yet.  I was hoping it would work when just hitting a ball into a net, so I could get a good idea of my distances in the comfort (and cost-free) environment of my back garden.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 4, 2009)

You've go to love this post.

I know from experience (sadly) that computer "predicted" distances are complete and utter tosh.

Launch monitors can tell you stuff and they can get close to a perfect fit for clubs etc. but other than that, forget it.

yes, they can tell you the launch, yes, they can read the angle of path and face, the rest is all "make believe".

I'd rather spend my cash on lessons, a powakaddy or GPS.

f.f.s.....I know how far I hit my 7-iron.....enough already.


----------



## THJahar (Jul 25, 2009)

with these HD slo-mo cameras you can pick up nowadays i'm sure it wouldn't take a great leap for someone to come up with a software package that can analyse the video and do all that an expensive launch monitor can do. And yes I think you're all right, this is a gimmick for me personally I can use free caddie that's on my phone to measure a shot on a course, and do it multiple times to start getting an average (With the added bonus that it wouldn't cost me a dime)


----------

